# The only thing that helps me with mind movies..



## GoingNowhere (Nov 13, 2011)

..and the anger, frustration, resentment that I feel towards my WH,

Is picturing MYSELF with another man. 

This can't be normal, can it?
This can't be healthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

if it works... 

I make OW head explode in all my mind movies. I haven't learned how to deal with the anger, hurt and betrayal yet though 

Don't have an affair for revenge though ... Keep your moral high ground and your dignity
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Everyone has a different way of dealing with triggers.

So if that helps you, I say continue to imagine it.


----------



## DivaLasVegas (Dec 12, 2011)

I have nightmares every night, can't get the images out of my head, maybe I'll try this although I don't think it will help. Looking for answers.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Imagining my ex-wife with her POSOM


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey...whatever works. I used to replace the thoughts of my wife cheating with three stooges movies...seems strange but it really worked.

How long has it been since D-day?


----------



## DivaLasVegas (Dec 12, 2011)

Geoffrey Marsh said:


> Hey...whatever works. I used to replace the thoughts of my wife cheating with three stooges movies...seems strange but it really worked.
> 
> MHow long has it been since D-day?


It's bee 8 months , since I caught him at the trailer park trash ****s trailer, but he denied anything until 3 months later,
Then said it was only jerking him off, then another month went by and he said he slept with her only once In 3.5 - 4 years, ironically the day I caught him there, 
So it's realty been 4 months since he admitted that. I don't believe it was only once. He's still lying but is telling me
That's the truth. It's like suffering the pain all over again, each time I see the bedroom and him on top of her "it"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I just want to go on record as saying I think this is a really bad idea. 

The mind is an awesome, incredibly powerful behavior driving machine. Forcing images of yourself cheating on your husband and having sex with other men is dangerous game. RED FLAG: somehow this is proving therapeutic?. Your brain is calming down when you introduce this stimuli. (ie; chemicals are getting released, something starting to "fire up" in there)

You dont wanna tease, taunt or tempt the deep regions of your melon. It's one bad mamba jamba. lol. 

Slippery slope. 

Just my opinion, I really think your playing with fire.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Nov 13, 2011)

ishe? said:


> if it works...
> 
> I make OW head explode in all my mind movies. I haven't learned how to deal with the anger, hurt and betrayal yet though
> 
> ...


I will not lie, I have considered it. But sex means more than "just sex" to me..

I know for a fact I could never go through with it. The thought just stems from wanting to inflict as much pain on him as he has done me...


----------



## GoingNowhere (Nov 13, 2011)

Geoffrey Marsh said:


> Hey...whatever works. I used to replace the thoughts of my wife cheating with three stooges movies...seems strange but it really worked.
> 
> How long has it been since D-day?


Hm.. DDay #1: Discovering his EA, Mid July of 2009. Our daughter was only 5 months old. EA started when I was only 1 month post partum.. Before he even held her for the first time. (Deployment)

DDay #2: Discovering his EA NEVER ENDED June 29, 2011 - 3 days after my birthday.... Happy birthday to mee... happy birthday to mee....

DDay #3: Discovering his PA's with 4 people (None of which were his EA partner) that lasted over the course of 3 years. September 27, 2011

Oh, Our 4 year wedding anniversary is on the 27th of THIS month. Merry Christmas! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## GoingNowhere (Nov 13, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> I just want to go on record as saying I think this is a really bad idea.
> 
> The mind is an awesome, incredibly powerful behavior driving machine. Forcing images of yourself cheating on your husband and having sex with other men is dangerous game. RED FLAG: somehow this is proving therapeutic?. Your brain is calming down when you introduce this stimuli. (ie; chemicals are getting released, something starting to "fire up" in there)
> 
> ...


I agree. I do.

I've never once thought of another man in this sense. Never once used the thought of another man to fill any sort of "void" within me. Physical void, emotional void... 

My husband, well, he was my everything.

Now, well he just isn't.

I know what I want. I want my family. I want my husband, I want love.

I'm just afraid that it's no longer POSSIBLE .. with him.


----------

